# ICS stock browser bookmarks



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

So does anybody know how to import a bookmarks.html file to the stock browser?


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

You could import it into Google Chrome and make sure you're logged into your Google account there, then the ICS browser will sync with your bookmarks. Other than that, I don't see any options for it anywhere.


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

I will give that a shot. Appreciate It!


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

Executor thanks, it worked a treat, I now have my chrome bookmarks on my tp browser!


----------

